# Tires



## SRA (4 mo ago)

My 9k mi <1yo Model S Plaid already needs new tires. Hate the “summer” tires in a 4 season environment. Pot holes and tires are not robust. But 9k miles? It’s pathetic.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Wow, you must really drive your car hard to wear your tires so quickly. Suggestion, change the acceleration to "chill", that will help. I have 36k miles on my m3 tires and I'm still above the thread wear indicator.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

BIG, round black ones.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Joe90 said:


> Wow, you must really drive your car hard to wear your tires so quickly. Suggestion, change the acceleration to "chill", that will help. I have 36k miles on my m3 tires and I'm still above the thread wear indicator.


Yeah, that's the first thing I'm going to do when I get my Plaid...Put it in chill mode.   
When buying a $120k car, don't forget to budget for tires.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It is obvious that are proud of getting the plaid model. 
Tire are a side effect of that. 
Not sure why you hate summer tires when you use them up in one season


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> When buying a $120k car, don't forget to budget for tires.


This.

My OEM summer tires are lasting much longer than 9000 miles. But I don't own a plaid, so they're not getting torn up by plaid-levels of acceleration. If you want your tires to last longer, you've got to.... use your plaid's acceleration abilities much more judiciously.


----------

